# HP PSC 2410 Director won't load - now my installation software won't either!



## Mark1864 (Apr 4, 2006)

I think I've really messed up this time! 

I've got a HP PSC 2410 ALL-IN-ONE and every few months my HP Director will not load for some reason. Uninstalling and reinstalling the PSC software takes time, but usually works - but this time it didn't. HP Director would still not load, so :-

1; I checked to see if my HP PSC 2410 software/driver needed updating and the HP site said my driver did. But I was then directed to a "All-in-One Software Removal Utility" HP page. 

2; This is where I messed up I think?? I downloaded the gr_uninst.exe file from this "confusing" REMOVAL UTILITY page and ran the 4 uninstaller levels. But when I've come to reinstall my HP PSC software, it will now not reload. I get the "fatal error" message "E:\Setup\hpzgat01.exe-gate cue-run hpzmsi01.exe -m memorisedisc-lENU - f c:\WINDO... 

3; So I then tried downloading the FULL FEATURE SOFTWARE/DRIVER version 3.5.0 from the HP Software/Driver site, but during installation I got a similar "ERROR_INSTALL_FAILURE message; C:\temp\HP_WebRelease\Setup\hpzgat01.exe -gate cue -run hpzmsi01.exe -m memoriesdisc... 


My initial problem was the HP Director not loading, but in trying to fix that (as explained above) my PSC 2410 is now totally inoperable. After numerous reinstallation attempts -I just can't reinstall the PSC 2410 software.

I'd be very grateful for any advice please.


----------



## Mark1864 (Apr 4, 2006)

Well after about 6 re-installation attempts, and reverting to IE6 after installing IE7 - I've finally got my PSC 2410 working again:4-clap: 

Apparently, according to HP, there is conflict between HP Director and IE7 - which they are working to resolve.
I also had corrupted PSC 2410 software for some reason.

Thus I had to use RESTORE my system to get back to IE6 and I now won't be able to install IE7 again until HP release a patch.


*For future reference, here are the instructions that HP sent me :-*

The following are the steps to troubleshoot the issue :

Step 1: Uninstall the All-in-One software using the uninstaller utility ===============================================
To completely uninstall the software using the HP All-in-one software removal utility. 

Disconnect the printer USB cable from back of the computer and execute the uninstall utility provided below. Save the file to computer desktop and execute it from there.

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software4/COL8988/mp-24061-2/gr_uninst.exe 


Download and execute the above file for four times, as this utility work for four levels.

This utility works in stages to only remove the desired information. The first time the utility is used, it runs at level one. The next time the utility is used, it runs at level two. Each time the utility increases until the fourth level is reached. 

Sometimes it will ask to restart the computer after level 1 or 2 . Make sure you run the 3rd and 4th level after restarting the computer.

I hope after reading the above message you understand that you have to run the Utility four times.


Step 2: Unregister and update the Windows Installer file. 
======================================

1. Unregister Windows Installer, and then reregister Windows Installer 
by following the steps below: 
a. Click Start and then click Run. 
b. Type msiexec /unregister into the Open box, and then press Enter. 
c. Click Start and then click Run. 
d. Type msiexec /regserver into the Open box, and then press Enter. 
2. Restart the computer.

Step 3: Download and install the Access Denied utility update from the 
following site:
=========================================================

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software4/COL9076/oj-24444-2/AccessDeniedUtility_1_3_4.exe

Please copy the entire URL and paste it in a new window of Internet 
Explorer. Then open the link from there.


Step 4: Download and install the Windows Script engine from the 
following site: 
=====================================================

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...43-7e4b-4622-86eb-95a22b832caa&displaylang=en

Please copy the link from " http " to " displaylang=en " and paste in 
the address bar of your browser and press Enter.


Step 5: Download and install the MSXML 4.0 update from the following 
site: 
===================================================
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2b-b4f2-46da-b4b6-c5d7485f2b42&DisplayLang=en

Please copy the link from " http " to " displaylang=en " and paste in 
the address bar of your browser and press Enter.


Step 6: Download and install the Microsfot.Net Frame Work 1.1 from the 
following site: 
============================================================

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4f-088e-40b2-bbdb-a83353618b38&DisplayLang=en

Please copy the link from " http " to " displaylang=en " and paste in 
the address bar of your browser and press Enter.

Step 7: Install the All-in-One software.
==========================
To install the All-in-One software,please follow the steps provided in 
the below web link.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c00030210

NOTE:- Copy the complete URL starting from "http" till "c00030210" and 
paste it onto the address box of your browser, and then press Enter

I am referring you to the web document since it contains detailed 
installation steps with necessary graphics.

If you don't have All-in-One software CD, then download and install the 
All-in-One software from below web link.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=mp-23606-2&lc=en&cc=us&os=228&product=303753


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi,
Check out the link below.
Regards,
Pilot.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f56/internet-explorer-ver-7-a-113793.html


----------



## securetype (Apr 16, 2007)

>>>For future reference, here are the instructions that HP sent me

This is completely amazing!!! So HP expects Joe (or Josephine) Sixpack to snap thru all of these hoops to get this printer operational again???


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

securetype said:


> >>>For future reference, here are the instructions that HP sent me
> 
> This is completely amazing!!! So HP expects Joe (or Josephine) Sixpack to snap thru all of these hoops to get this printer operational again???


It does seem a bit much. :grin: Thankfully, HP have now brought out a patch to resolve the IE7 issue. This is available from here.


----------



## luckydoll (Jun 22, 2008)

Windows Vista has a wizard called the Program Compatibility Wizard which can be found in the Windows Help and Support area. This wizard will set your OS to an earlier OS and allow you to install the program/software you couldn't with Vista. Heck of a lot easier than jumping through all of those hoops. I just finished installing the Software from the installation CD for the HP PSC 2410...No problems!!!!!


----------

